# Wednesday nights and 16lbr. from Toby?



## 68DRUMMER (Nov 18, 2008)

Me and my partners have fished numerous Wed. night Toby tourneys over the years and also several daytime tourneys.  And in all the years i've fished there i've only seen a handful of bass caught over 7 or 8lbs.   There have been some very high caliber fisherman in those tourneys over the years, (some have even won major national tournaments and qualified for The Classic!) and sometimes it would only take 6lbs. to win the whole 7-fish limit tourney!  As far as the pics. go?  Sometimes it's hard to tell a 8lber from a 10.  But, you can't mistake seeing a pic of a true 16lber!  (Good pic or bad!)


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 18, 2008)

Put a quarter in the merry-go-round, I like that this won't stop.  Hopefully the Pope will respond to this thread.


----------



## Judge (Nov 18, 2008)

*First Post*



68DRUMMER said:


> Me and my partners have fished numerous Wed. night Toby tourneys over the years and also several daytime tourneys.  And in all the years i've fished there i've only seen a handful of bass caught over 7 or 8lbs.   There have been some very high caliber fisherman in those tourneys over the years, (some have even won major national tournaments and qualified for The Classic!) and sometimes it would only take 6lbs. to win the whole 7-fish limit tourney!  As far as the pics. go?  Sometimes it's hard to tell a 8lber from a 10.  But, you can't mistake seeing a pic of a true 16lber!  (Good pic or bad!)



Welcome.  Join to beat a dead horse?

Just kidding Shoalbass is still stirring it to.

Welcome and thanks for the information.  I was planning on heading to Tobo for those prevalent teen bass.  LOL


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeagh I have been beaten this horse all week.  But it deserves to be done.  The guy is full of it and you can tell by his posts.  He has put his name in the record books and does not deserve to be there.  Anyone who has ever caught a 6lber can tell you there is no way that the fish in the pictures are over 10 (I doubt they come close to that). He needs to come clean and GON needs to correct the article or they are going to lose credibilty.   They have left the door open for anybody to get together "witnesses" and claim records.


----------



## Judge (Nov 18, 2008)

*The Bishop*



shoalbass said:


> Put a quarter in the merry-go-round, I like that this won't stop.  Hopefully the Pope will respond to this thread.



No response from the Pope yet, but you did get a post from the Bishop.


----------



## sboat (Nov 18, 2008)

TheBishop said:


> Yeagh I have been beaten this horse all week.  But it deserves to be done.  The guy is full of it and you can tell by his posts.  He has put his name in the record books and does not deserve to be there.  Anyone who has ever caught a 6lber can tell you there is no way that the fish in the pictures are over 10 (I doubt they come close to that). He needs to come clean and GON needs to correct the article or they are going to lose credibilty.   They have left the door open for anybody to get together "witnesses" and claim records.



It's the end of the world I tell ya!!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 18, 2008)

sboat said:


> It's the end of the world I tell ya!!




you say that sarcastically, but it takes away from true record holders when crap like this happens.  It makes me sick to my stomach knowing that this crap happened--Just look at the artical in GON....I mean, are they serious??? How did they let that slip through the cracks. I really hope that this issue gets corrected in the Dec issue


----------



## freebird (Nov 18, 2008)

TheBishop said:


> Yeagh I have been beaten this horse all week.  But it deserves to be done.  The guy is full of it and you can tell by his posts.  He has put his name in the record books and does not deserve to be there.  Anyone who has ever caught a 6lber can tell you there is no way that the fish in the pictures are over 10 (I doubt they come close to that). He needs to come clean and GON needs to correct the article or they are going to lose credibilty.   They have left the door open for anybody to get together "witnesses" and claim records.



what is everyone upset about? Im serious. I have been out of touch with this site for a few weeks. Just curious whats goin on. Richard


----------



## Judge (Nov 18, 2008)

*You missed it*



freebird said:


> what is everyone upset about? Im serious. I have been out of touch with this site for a few weeks. Just curious whats goin on. Richard



Catch up with these Locked Threads

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=258774


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=260729

Be sure to notice that Shoalbass started both of them.


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll beat that dead horse right along with yall and have no shame about it. Nothing to add because yall said all that needs to be said. Simply not 16 or 14#. I would like to know how someone can get away with such a scam and hope the powers that be will get their act together so this can be prevented in the future. Makes me wonder how many legit records there realy are?


----------



## ugabowhunter (Nov 18, 2008)

*Obama*

This goes way higher than GON. Obama has  introduced legislation to adjust the standard measurement of a pound by the oz depending on the socioeconomic and geographic background of the said fish or said angler. A re-distribution of ozs, if you will. This will level the playing field so we are all able to compete for the lake record fish depending on who we are and where the fish is. For instance, if I catch a 96 oz largemouth out of Seminole, after the Senate reviews my background, the fish will be deducted approximately 22.3%. On the other hand, if my three legged, mentally ill, basset hound catches a 96 oz bass from Blackshear, the 22.3% of weight deducted from my fish, plus a 25% bonus for even catching a fish out of Blackshear, will be applied to my dog's fish and he then will be the lake record holder. 

I hope this will clear the confusion and record claims up so we can get back to the topic of fishing. I, personally, am tired of seeing the lake record threads. I want to log on here to read some fishing reports, not conspiracy theories. Good grief.


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 18, 2008)

ugabowhunter said:


> This goes way higher than GON. Obama has  introduced legislation to adjust the standard measurement of a pound by the oz depending on the socioeconomic and geographic background of the said fish or said angler. A re-distribution of ozs, if you will. This will level the playing field so we are all able to compete for the lake record fish depending on who we are and where the fish is. For instance, if I catch a 96 oz largemouth out of Seminole, after the Senate reviews my background, the fish will be deducted approximately 22.3%. On the other hand, if my three legged, mentally ill, basset hound catches a 96 oz bass from Blackshear, the 22.3% of weight deducted from my fish, plus a 25% bonus for even catching a fish out of Blackshear, will be applied to my dog's fish and he then will be the lake record holder.
> 
> I hope this will clear the confusion and record claims up so we can get back to the topic of fishing. I, personally, am tired of seeing the lake record threads. I want to log on here to read some fishing reports, not conspiracy theories. Good grief.



Well, I think the outcome of these so called record breaking fish is somewhat important and relevant to freshwater fishing. I would like to think that discussion of the topic will lead to a repeal of any record status given to those fish. Beyond that, however, it has just been darn slow around here man. Help us all out and post some of those reports that you would like to see. Remember, you have every option to avoid the threads that do not interest you. 
If you never want to be criticized; say nothing, do nothing, and be nothing. -Aristotle


----------



## ugabowhunter (Nov 18, 2008)

anglerEd said:


> Well, I think the outcome of these so called record breaking fish is somewhat important and relevant to freshwater fishing. I would like to think that discussion of the topic will lead to a repeal of any record status given to those fish. Beyond that, however, it has just been darn slow around here man. Help us all out and post some of those reports that you would like to see. Remember, you have every option to avoid the threads that do not interest you.
> If you never want to be criticized; say nothing, do nothing, and be nothing. -Aristotle



I was totally joking. I have quite a few fishing reports to post. I will do this soon! I agree with you, AnglerEd, the lake records appear to be fictitious, but shouldn't we be contacting DNR, or the editors, if we would like to dispute this? However, they (lake records) do need to be defended, so I totally understand where you are (and everybody is) coming from. I just want to see some substance during the doldrums of this cold weather. Sorry for appearing indifferent on this topic, I was just looking for a little humor. Actual fishing reports/topics soon to follow!

Y'all take care and tight lines!!

-Robby


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 18, 2008)

Cant believe you would bring Obama into this thing.


----------



## kylelever (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont want to bash anybody, and I especially dont want to get kicked off by a mod, but I have a few questions. Is the state record list maintained by the DNR or by GON? I am not being sarcastic, its a serious question. I thought  the DNR was in charge of this list, and if that is the case, how is a fish even thought about being considered if it has not be certified by a DNR agent. I cant say much about how small or large the fish are, I have never caught a bass larger than 4 lbs, but I know I would be very upset, as would every man on here, if I was bumped of the list because the fish that was placed on there was not properly certified, and could very well not be the size claimed. Again, I do not know rleubanks so I cannot deny or support his honesty in this situation, I just wanted to know the exact rules of being allowed on the top 50 list.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Nov 18, 2008)

anglerEd said:


> Cant believe you would bring Obama into this thing.




Sorry...I had to. My dad would be proud, though. No offense! He is our pres. no matter what and I'll support him. I guess you do not like collectivism?

Take care,
Robby


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 19, 2008)

kylelever said:


> I dont want to bash anybody, and I especially dont want to get kicked off by a mod, but I have a few questions. Is the state record list maintained by the DNR or by GON? I am not being sarcastic, its a serious question. I thought  the DNR was in charge of this list, and if that is the case, how is a fish even thought about being considered if it has not be certified by a DNR agent. I cant say much about how small or large the fish are, I have never caught a bass larger than 4 lbs, but I know I would be very upset, as would every man on here, if I was bumped of the list because the fish that was placed on there was not properly certified, and could very well not be the size claimed. Again, I do not know rleubanks so I cannot deny or support his honesty in this situation, I just wanted to know the exact rules of being allowed on the top 50 list.




From the DNR site:

For State Record Fish: The fish must be weighed in the presence of two witnesses, both of whom must be at least 18 years old and not a member of the entrant’s immediate family. Both witnesses and the owner
of the scale, if not a witness, must provide an address and telephone number on the application. Witnesses
are not necessary if the fish is weighed on a certified scale at a WRD Office. The angler must submit
an application with a clear, side view photograph of the fish and a photograph of the angler with the fish.
Fish must be weighed on a scale that has been certified accurate to the nearest ounce, or lesser weight, by the Department of Agriculture within the last year. Fish may be weighed in pounds and ounces or in metric; however,
metric weights will be converted to pounds and ounces. Estimated weights will not be accepted. The weight of the sling, platform or rope (if one is used when weighing the fish) must be determined and deducted
from the total weight. Only one-ounce graduations will be recognized. Visual fractionizing of graduations is not allowed. Weights that fall between two graduations of the scale must be rounded to the lower of the two.
For State Record Fish, a WRD Fisheries Section biologist must identify the fish and sign the application. No mounted fish will be accepted. Please call before visiting a Fisheries Office to be sure someone is available to identify the fish (see office list at left). For Angler Award Fish, a WRD Fisheries Section biologist or technician must identify the actual fish or a photo. See back of sheet for catch-and-release and length submission information.
Recognition: Anglers whose fish qualify as Freshwater Fish State Records will receive a certificate when the record
is official. Angler Award winners will receive a certificate during January of the year following the catch. The names and addresses of individuals who receive Angler Awards and Freshwater Fish State Records may be posted on the WRD website, released to the media, or other interested parties.


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 19, 2008)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> you say that sarcastically, but it takes away from true record holders when crap like this happens.  It makes me sick to my stomach knowing that this crap happened--Just look at the artical in GON....I mean, are they serious??? How did they let that slip through the cracks. I really hope that this issue gets corrected in the Dec issue



I don't see how they could, in good faith, print that story and pictures and pass it off as true. It is a blatant LIE. Anyone who has any inkling about fishing can see it.


----------



## Judge (Nov 19, 2008)

NDLucas said:


> I don't see how they could, in good faith, print that story and pictures and pass it off as true. It is a blatant LIE. Anyone who has any inkling about fishing can see it.



(scene) Judge throws another log on fire.  "So are you saying you do not believe the bass in the picture weighs 14 and 16 pounds."


----------



## 68DRUMMER (Nov 19, 2008)

*Toby record?*

I don't see how anybody could think that fish is a 16 lber! Sorry to fan the flames but , I just couldn't let this one pass.  I know there are a lot of people that would like to see this thing die.  
I also want to take a second to say in the defense of the angler who caught this fish that maybe they need to have these scales checked.  He along with his witnesses could legitimately think that this fish really did weigh 16lbs.  I haven't seen many that big. I doubt many people have! But I have seen a lot of 10-12 lbers.  And all of those look way bigger than this fish.


----------



## SamIam (Nov 19, 2008)

Perhaps the 8 pounds of lead weights in it didn't photograph well!


----------



## jsragan (Nov 19, 2008)

ugabowhunter said:


> This goes way higher than GON. Obama has  introduced legislation to adjust the standard measurement of a pound by the oz depending on the socioeconomic and geographic background of the said fish or said angler. A re-distribution of ozs, if you will. This will level the playing field so we are all able to compete for the lake record fish depending on who we are and where the fish is. For instance, if I catch a 96 oz largemouth out of Seminole, after the Senate reviews my background, the fish will be deducted approximately 22.3%. On the other hand, if my three legged, mentally ill, basset hound catches a 96 oz bass from Blackshear, the 22.3% of weight deducted from my fish, plus a 25% bonus for even catching a fish out of Blackshear, will be applied to my dog's fish and he then will be the lake record holder.
> 
> I hope this will clear the confusion and record claims up so we can get back to the topic of fishing. I, personally, am tired of seeing the lake record threads. I want to log on here to read some fishing reports, not conspiracy theories. Good grief.



That is hillarious!


----------



## Judge (Nov 19, 2008)

ronmac13 said:


> Im telling.



  misspelling words always gets by the "profanity editor."


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 19, 2008)

ugabowhunter said:


> Sorry...I had to. My dad would be proud, though. No offense! He is our pres. no matter what and I'll support him. I guess you do not like collectivism?
> 
> Take care,
> Robby



Man I thought I was reasonably well educated and I pay attention to politics, but I am going to have to look up "collectivism" in the dictionary.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Nov 19, 2008)

anglerEd said:


> Man I thought I was reasonably well educated and I pay attention to politics, but I am going to have to look up "collectivism" in the dictionary.



It may not be in the dictionary. I heard it on Rush one day and I liked the way it sounded.  The problem with e-communication is no one can read the sarcasm in my voice. I really hope no one is offended. I like everyone! Except for liars.

Y'all take care!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 19, 2008)

Chris S. said:


> Judge, I think he was trying for chihuahua...




Now THAT I find hilarious,,!!!!!!!  I bet your right. He's said it before & for the life of me I couldn' figure it out, and I'm purty good w/words,,, LOL,, 
I even re-wrote one of his post's, but it got deleted.


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2008)

ronmac13 said:


> maybe he got offended and asked the mods to remove it??



There are clearly no mods over here!


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> There are clearly no mods over here!



ANARCHY


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

No, they are watching. In one of the other posts where I quoted rleubanks35 and modified where he said the weights of the fish (actually correcting the weights), my post was deleted. 

And now he's starting to PM me whining...


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 20, 2008)

that is untrue i never changed any thing. if i changed it well were is it at post it back ndlucas i have never ask them to remove anything let it go dude like every one els has been ask to do .i no what i did and it is true iam sorry that some of you feel the way you do stop bashing people you were not there .certifide weight i have leared a big lesson dnr will be there next time .


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> that is untrue i never changed any thing. if i changed it well were is it at post it back ndlucas i have never ask them to remove anything let it go dude like every one els has been ask to do .i no what i did and it is true iam sorry that some of you feel the way you do stop bashing people you were not there .certifide weight i have leared a big lesson dnr will be there next time .



Dude, R-E-A-D what I said, think about it. I said that I quoted your post, and corrected the weights.


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

So your girlfriend is lying too and stole the same picture?

See the attachment below.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hows the weather over where you guys are at?


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 20, 2008)

that is the 16.2 pound bass every pm i send to any one they post it that is a rule on this forum that you can not do that i have never posted a pm on this forum and uall have curest me called me names like littel kids in shcool man what some cry babys if you are going to pm me and repost every thing i say stop pm me thanks and have a great day god bless


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> that is the 16.2 pound bass every pm i send to any one they post it that is a rule on this forum that you can not do that i have never posted a pm on this forum and uall have curest me called me names like littel kids in shcool man what some cry babys if you are going to pm me and repost every thing i say stop pm me thanks and have a great day god bless



what does that have to do with the weather?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> that is the 16.2 pound bass every pm i send to any one they post it that is a rule on this forum that you can not do that i have never posted a pm on this forum and uall have curest me called me names like littel kids in shcool man what some cry babys if you are going to pm me and repost every thing i say stop pm me thanks and have a great day god bless



There is no such rule.

MODERATOR'S NOTE: There IS a prohibition against sharing PMs on the open board - they are called PRIVATE messages for a reason.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> There is no such rule.



What are these rules you guys keep talking about?

I thought we were allowed total anarchy over here


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2008)

ronmac13 said:


> What are these rules you guys keep talking about?
> 
> I thought we were allowed total anarchy over here



He has fantasy rules, I guess.

Once they see me posting, they may come check it out.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> He has fantasy rules, I guess.
> 
> Once they see me posting, they may come check it out.



Hahah

Anyways back to the weather


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2008)

ronmac13 said:


> Hahah
> 
> Anyways back to the weather



Cold?


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Cold?



Yea just a little.

My car has no heater.

It really sucks.


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 20, 2008)

I love when rleubanks types something I feel like the secret service trying to decode messages.  Keep them comming.


----------



## Judge (Nov 20, 2008)

*Locked Again*

  Thread will be locked soon.

Wouldn't it be interesting to see a Poll on whether or not the bass shown above weighs a) 16 pounds,  b) 14 pounds c) less than 10 pounds.

Shoalbass is a good thread starter, try it.


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 20, 2008)

iam gone for awail be good go get them you all are trying to pull my string put it is all ok with all of this said i have to come clean sorry IT IS WHAT IT IS 16.2 14.6 OH ANY BODY WHANT TO FISH LET ME NO A FREE TRIP TO FL NEXT WE NO JOKE IF YOU WHANT TO GO GET SOME HOGS LET ME NO I HAVE TO GO THERE TO TEST SOME NEW TACKLE YOU WILL NOT BELIVE THAT I NO BUT ITS TRUE PEACE


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Judge said:


> Thread will be locked soon.
> 
> Wouldn't it be interesting to see a Poll on whether or not the bass shown above weighs a) 16 pounds,  b) 14 pounds c) less than 10 pounds.
> 
> Shoalbass is a good thread starter, try it.



Dont wish that kind of thing on us.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

shoalbass said:


> I love when rleubanks types something I feel like the secret service trying to decode messages.  Keep them comming.



Aplha bravo niner 10-4 and roger that.


----------



## Judge (Nov 20, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> OH ANYBODY WANT TO FISH LET ME KNOW A FREE TRIP TO FL NEXT WEEK NO JOKE IF YOU WANT TO GO GET SOME HOGS LET ME KNOW I HAVE TO GO THERE TO TEST SOME NEW TACKLE YOU WILL NOT BELIEVE THAT I KNOW BUT ITS TRUE PEACE



Where you going in Florida?  

You could pick up Shoalbass when you go through South Georgia headed to Florida.

Good Luck, it should be good in South Florida.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Judge said:


> You could pick up Shoalbass when you go through South Georgia headed to Florida.



This would be a great comedy in the making.

Just imagine the arguments.


----------



## big fish (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 20, 2008)

Occala that all i have to say but if someone whant to go there is a plus in this you get to meet a very famous angler we will have pics when we get back  if there is any body on here that is not a basher would like to go pm me if you whant belive me or not its up to you peace to all and he would be the last i would ever take


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought you were going to Lake Fork tomorrow?


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey rleubanks, in a post on Nov. 14 you said you were going to Lake Fork Tx. this Friday.  Which way are you heading South or West.  And now that I am on your prostaff please please send me one of those homemade lures you are now famous for.


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd like one of those plugs too..... I have a lake full of lunkers to try it out on.....


----------



## backlasher (Nov 20, 2008)

I love these threads, Nothing like liars and jokers.

Where in Florida are you going, I have a great camera you can borrow. It makes 8 pound fish look twice there size.


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 20, 2008)

I said iam going to fl next week you people can not read


----------



## backlasher (Nov 20, 2008)

He found someone to type for him. Read his last post everything spelled correctly.


----------



## backlasher (Nov 20, 2008)

Why is he coping the bishop


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 20, 2008)

He repost every thing i say i do not call him names and slander him that is what he pm me


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cant we all just be friends

Geesh.

Whats your guys favorite food?


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 20, 2008)

Slander? Define the word I dare you!  What I said was in a PRIVATE message to you!  Slander by definition is a PUBLICLY spoken defimation of character.  What you are trying to refer is called libel becuase it was written rather than spoken.  But in order for you to claim libel I would've  have to have told multiple parties in attempt to tarnish your character, which you have done of yourself.   #1 I did not specificly call you anything.  But if the shoe fits? #2 I have not brought any of your isanely mentally challenged pm to me to the public forum, but you feel the need to bring mine to light? I do apologize though because I did not need to go were I did, you have done it enough yourself.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 20, 2008)

TheBishop said:


> Slander? Define the word I dare you!  What I said was in a PRIVATE message to you!  Slander by definition is a PUBLICLY spoken defimation of character.  What you are trying to refer is called libel becuase it was written rather than spoken.  But in order for you to claim libel I would've  have to have told multiple parties in attempt to tarnish your character, which you have done of yourself.   #1 I did not specificly call you anything.  But if the shoe fits? #2 I have not brought any of your isanely mentally challenged pm to me to the public forum, but you feel the need to bring mine to light? I do apologize though because I did not need to go were I did, you have done it enough yourself.


Dude relax. Feel sorry for him. Most of us do.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 20, 2008)

what happened to the lake fork pics. & you might wanna tell your girlfriend where you caught that 16lb lunker!! Hers says spring creek lakes, not tobe.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 20, 2008)

oh by the way...anyone see the beast of a bass in the Bassmaster Dec. issue??? RLeubanks is less than 2lb smaller!!!I cant see it, they look about the same to me!!!
Rleubanks--you should send that pic into Bassmasters.I'm sure real fishermen around the country would love to see that lunker & dream that one day they can catch a 15+!


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 20, 2008)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> what happened to the lake fork pics. & you might wanna tell your girlfriend where you caught that 16lb lunker!! Hers says spring creek lakes, not tobe.


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 20, 2008)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> oh by the way...anyone see the beast of a bass in the Bassmaster Dec. issue??? RLeubanks is less than 2lb smaller!!!I cant see it, they look about the same to me!!!
> Rleubanks--you should send that pic into Bassmasters.I'm sure real fishermen around the country would love to see that lunker & dream that one day they can catch a 15+!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> I said iam going to fl next week you people can not read



Maybe it's the way you wrote it?


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 20, 2008)

Of spring creek lakes get some glasses


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey rip!


----------



## allenweeks (Nov 20, 2008)

wow!!!! where did he learn to type english all of the sudden? i havent seen a single post from him without typos until now


----------



## rip18 (Nov 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey rip!



Greetings!


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

We love ya Rip


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 20, 2008)

"SHE IS HOLDING THE 16.2 LBS FISH AND SHE IS 5'10 INCHES TALL AND LOOK HOW BIG THAT BASS IS AGAINST HERE"

If it was actually against "her" we WOULD see how big it is. Anyone that has ever taken a picture with a fish knows that if it is held as far in front of you as possible, it can cover most of your body.

By your picture of the bass "against" her(5'10) that bass is a good 4' long--pretty impressive


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 20, 2008)

John Barker
Livermore, Calif.
18 pounds, 1 ounce
Shadow Cliffs, Calif.
Lure: 8-inch Huddleston (rainbow truot)


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 20, 2008)

this is my 16.2 lb bass not much difference in size from this 18.1 lb. bass pictured below come on guys are u blind? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




John Barker
Livermore, Calif.
18 pounds, 1 ounce
Shadow Cliffs, Calif.
Lure: 8-inch Huddleston (rainbow truot)


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 20, 2008)

And yours is only 2 pounds smaller huh? Go figure.


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 20, 2008)

Your right your fish only looks half as big as the 18 pounder that would be....... 9 pounds!


----------



## ugabowhunter (Nov 20, 2008)

*Tournament*

Why don't we all have a tx? If we could make it through registration without any brawls, it'd be a good way for everyone to put or shut up. I'd even let eubanks pick the lake. Anyone want to do this? I do suggest everyone uses the same scale.


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

It looks less than half the size...... Maybe 11lbs less.


----------



## rleubanks35 (Nov 20, 2008)

you know what your just jealous.... get a pair of glasses dude! it dont matter what anyone puts on here your going to have something to say about it to make your little bitty ego feel better! and no this aint raymond...... this is a girl.... you know im sure you have seen the picture with me holding the fish..... i saw it on the scales and i know what it weighed.... so if u gotta beat down on somebody do it to your self cause lets face it your just jealous i was there when  they  was certified both of them........ i am going to get the other witness together and we all will go to gon if need be.....


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 20, 2008)

Mr. rleubanks you still  have not told us why you are going to Fl. instead of Texas.  And I still have not got my pro-staff plug,  please send.


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 20, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> you know what your just jealous.... get a pair of glasses dude! it dont matter what anyone puts on here your going to have something to say about it to make your little bitty ego feel better! and no this aint raymond...... this is a girl.... you know im sure you have seen the picture with me holding the fish..... i saw it on the scales and i know what it weighed.... so if u gotta beat down on somebody do it to your self cause lets face it your just jealous i was there when  they  was certified both of them........ i am going to get the other witness together and we all will go to gon if need be.....



We knew it wasn't him I read the post once and could understand it.


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 20, 2008)

dild thut bi legal to ha ev sune1 else pust fur ye.


----------



## TheBishop (Nov 20, 2008)

shoalbass said:


> dild thut bi legal to ha ev sune1 else pust fur ye.





Darn it! He's got Shoalbass!!!!


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

Shoalie must be contagious... And to the girl posting on Raymond's account, everyone on this board must need glasses in that case, refer to my signature..... I am not jealous. I have caught bigger bass than the ones in Raymond's pictures, because the bass in his pictures is a 7lb fish. Nothing wrong with a 7lb fish, but it is what it is. I've seen lots of pictures posted on this board and never once felt like I had to call someone out until Raymond came along.


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

*hmmm*

More trick photography: Raymond, how much would your scale say this one weighs?


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> you know what your just jealous.... get a pair of glasses dude! it dont matter what anyone puts on here your going to have something to say about it to make your little bitty ego feel better! and no this aint raymond...... this is a girl.... you know im sure you have seen the picture with me holding the fish..... i saw it on the scales and i know what it weighed.... so if u gotta beat down on somebody do it to your self cause lets face it your just jealous i was there when  they  was certified both of them........ i am going to get the other witness together and we all will go to gon if need be.....



Sounds like 2 peas in a pod.


----------



## erniesp (Nov 20, 2008)

Too late for DNR, but not her....


----------



## Judge (Nov 20, 2008)

*Translation*



shoalbass said:


> dild thut bi legal to ha ev sune1 else pust fur ye.



For those needing translation, this appears to say, "Is that legal to have someone else post for you."

That appears to be a loose translation, but you be the judge.


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 20, 2008)

Just a show of hands, how many of yall think they made a movie about our "good friend" .  RAIN MAN.

P.S. Please send me one of your famous lures since I am on your pro-staff.


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweet baby jesus. Am I gonna have to move over here from campfire for a while? 


Dear lord......... Get with the program people.


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Sweet baby jesus. Am I gonna have to move over here from campfire for a while?
> 
> 
> Dear lord......... Get with the program people.



No


BACK BACK


Toodles.


----------



## slab_slayer (Nov 20, 2008)

I posted a pic on here of a bass that was a little over 6lbs. There is no way in this world that bass is 10lbs bigger than the bass I posted.


----------



## Judge (Nov 20, 2008)

slab_slayer said:


> I posted a pic on here of a bass that was a little over 6lbs. There is no way in this world that bass is 10lbs bigger than the bass I posted.



So you don't think his bass weighed 16 pounds?

Do you think it is over 10 pounds?

Somebody that knows how start a poll on the weight of THE FISH


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Sweet baby jesus. Am I gonna have to move over here from campfire for a while?
> 
> 
> Dear lord......... Get with the program people.



 Welcome.


----------



## slab_slayer (Nov 20, 2008)

Judge said:


> So you don't think his bass weighed 16 pounds?
> 
> Do you think it is over 10 pounds?
> 
> Somebody that knows how start a poll on the weight of THE FISH


I don't think, I know its not 16lbs! I know what a 15 or 16 pound bass looks like. I fish Fort Stewart a good bit, and it has produced several bass on the top list gon has. Go to Fort Stewart's fishing website and look at the bass on there, ligit 14 to 16 pound bass.


----------



## shoalbass (Nov 20, 2008)

My pro-staff  boss (rleubanks) has not posted in over an hour.  He must be mailing my lure to me.  Man ain't it great to have friends that will stop posting on such a great topic.


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Nov 20, 2008)

*new Lake Rutledge record bass*

I've been sitting in my tree stand the last few days, whittling a branch, this lure rocks! Caught me a record bass this afternoon.Its a Lake Rutledge best. 8 pounder! Anyone interested in this lure can PM me.


----------



## brunofishing (Nov 20, 2008)

Are you sure he's a 8 pounder?


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

brunofishing said:


> Are you sure he's a 8 pounder?



I came up with an equation for guesstimating fish weight.

Take the fish,

And shove a downrigger weight of your down its mouth.

Should give you a weight gain of 4 lbs and up.


Using my equation he could easily go around 20.


----------



## brunofishing (Nov 20, 2008)

ronmac13 said:


> I came up with an equation for guesstimating fish weight.
> 
> Take the fish,
> 
> ...



You cant be giving away all the secrets man.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 20, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> I said iam going to fl next week you people can not read




Dude, let me assure you' I am one of the best "readers" on here and you said "Lake Fork, Texas",,, 
And I DO wear glasses. 

Do I need to copy and paste your post so YOU can read where YOU said you were going?

And to think at one time I was giving you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 20, 2008)

*Where?*



rleubanks35 said:


> i will be in texes frieday iam finaly going to lake fork wow trying me plug there to let  see what happens but if i do not go i might be there to do some slow fishing with a worm iam trying out




Here you go, or should I say, There you went.


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

Remove the PM Ed, he whined to mods earlier about it and it is against the rules. I got the same PM. Notice how Mr. Lewis & Raymond misspell "tobesokee" the same way...


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Nov 20, 2008)

*fish thats not*

Mr Lewis have your scales been certified in the last couple years?


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

Psychohillbilly said:


> Mr Lewis have your scales been certified in the last couple years?



 That was a part of my reply


----------



## Hoyt man (Nov 20, 2008)

whats mr lewis's screen name on here?


----------



## Judge (Nov 20, 2008)

NDLucas said:


> That was a part of my reply



I got the PM too.  I asked him about his scales too.  Still waiting for response.

What "paperwork" is he talking about?  Did Mr. Eubanks have paperwork to certify his catch on the night he caught it?

The real question is did Shoalbass get the same PM?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 20, 2008)

*Tobo*

I got the same PM. Guess he's sending it to everybody.
For a fish to be a record, it has to be weigh'd on "agricultural scales, certified within the the last (6) months by the State", if I'm not mistaken. I'll look it up and post the "rules" of "certified scales".


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

A hundred says Mr Lewis and Raymond are one and the same....


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 20, 2008)

Well darn it. Now I have a little yellow warning and I can't even edit the thing. Man....no comment!


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2008)

I got one too!


----------



## anglerEd (Nov 20, 2008)

Hoyt man said:


> whats mr lewis's screen name on here?


Mr lewis


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

anglerEd said:


> Mr lewis



and rleubanks...


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 20, 2008)

Are you serious???REALLY??????????????


rleubanks35 said:


> this is my 16.2 lb bass not much difference in size from this 18.1 lb. bass pictured below come on guys are u blind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 20, 2008)

*Copy & Paste from the Ga. DNR site:*

To enter, the angler must submit an  application and a clear, sideview photograph of the fish. The fish must be weighed in the presence of two witnesses, both of whom must be at least 18 years old and not a member of the entrant's immediate family. Both witnesses and the owner of the scale, if not a witness, must provide an address and telephone number on the application. Witnesses are not necessary if the fish is weighed on a certified scale at a Wildlife Resources Division office.

Fish must be weighed on a scale that has been certified accurate to the nearest ounce, or lesser weight, by the Department of Agriculture within the last year. Fish may be weighed in pounds and ounces or in metric; however, metric weights will be converted to pounds and ounces. Estimated weights will not be accepted. The weight of the sling, platform or rope (if one is used when weighing the fish) must be determined and deducted from the total weight.  Only one ounce graduations will be recognized. Visual fractionizing of graduations is not allowed. Weights that fall between two graduations of the scale must be rounded to the lower of the two.

A Wildlife Resources Division, Fisheries Section staff member must idenfity the fish and sign the application. No mounted fish will be accepted. Please call before visiting a Fisheries Office to be sure someone is available to identify the fish.


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rusty, I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 20, 2008)

rleubanks35 said:


> this is my 16.2 lb bass not much difference in size from this 18.1 lb. bass pictured below come on guys are u blind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 20, 2008)

Kinda funny how you can't click on his profile either.


----------



## ALAN BRIGHTWELL (Nov 20, 2008)

Shoalbass Dont i know you ?  Do you work IN Moultrie ?


----------



## Robert Eidson (Nov 20, 2008)

My clients ( Kids ) have held the lake record for Hybrid bass twice on Carters Lake in the past three years. I would not have register these fish if and adult would have caught them just because these fish are not concerned true trophies for their species. But since these where kids I decided to harvest the fish and get these boys in the record books. Even thought neither records held for more then four months both of these boys will remember this for the rest of there lifes.. Here is what we went though to get these records process. First we call Buddy at Bart's Bait and Tackle and ask him if his scales where certified. Buddy told us that they have just been check and re-certified and told us to bring the fish to the store. We then put the fish on the scales and weight it and took this picture of Grayson and his fish.






After we weight the fish Buddy got Jim Hakala Carters Lake and Lake Allatoona's Biologist on the phone and ask him what we needed to next. Jim ask us to take a side view of the fish so there would be know doubt that is was a Hybrid and not a striper. Then he had us write down all the informations and have two witness to sign it....And then he had us send everything to GON .

 What seem to be the most inportant part of all of this was for the fish to be WEIGHTED on CERTIFIED scales. And As I see it Mr Lewis scales where not certified so these fish should be disqualified and both records return to the previous record holders. If Grayson at age 9 does everything by the book to get his fish in the record books then Why shouldn't a full grown man not have to do the same.... 

I hope that GON will step up to the plate and pull both of these records. If these records stand then what kind of message are we sending to the other Grayson's in the world........ Just my two cents.....


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 20, 2008)

Robert, that is the way it *should* be done. Kudos to you.


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Nov 20, 2008)

Has anyone else talked to the editor?  I emailed him and he said they were looking into it.  We'll see though.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Nov 20, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Kinda funny how you can't click on his profile either.




Yes u can.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 20, 2008)

*Am I blind?*



rleubanks35 said:


> this is my 16.2 lb bass not much difference in size from this 18.1 lb. bass pictured below come on guys are u blind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, 20/18 vision and that 18.1 dwarfs that other fish.I'd say the controversial bass photo above the 18.1 is no more than 10 lbs. based on the photo.I personally have two double digit fish that have been weighed and witnessed and your fish looks smaller than either of mine.I have been watching these threads for a couple of weeks now and have seen people that I am friends with defend you on this but you seem to be badgering others in your own way to insight negative reactions,maybe all of this is for negative publicity,only you really know.But what I believe is that photo wise and story wise, you are not solidifying your case at all and the whole account is too dodgy for me to even consider believing now.I gave you the benefit of the doubt as others and as far as I am concerned you have failed to prove to me that those fish are credible record bass.Anyone can fabricate stories and witnesses and it has happened since men and Bass collided with one another.The bottom line is that you should have talked with DNR at both weighings then there would be no questions or doubt as to your place in the Ga. lake record books.If I got bumped out of my record slot by your claims and your fish after being presented with this much arguable evidence that "you yourself" have provided everyone I would be very upset with alot of people that let it happen in the first place.The main people/persons who questioned your credibility in this early on have not been posting like they were if any now.I am fairly new to the forum myself but I can honestly say that if there were'nt lake records and other fishermans "CERTIFIED" and verified accomplishments at stake here I would not even bother with enlisting my views on this thread.I honestly dont like the discord among fellow outdoorsman and GON members that it has created and would like to see the  actual documentation of the story,proof, records retraction,or whatever else happen real soon.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Nov 20, 2008)

Chris S. said:


> Nah, 20/18 vision and that 18.1 dwarfs that other fish.I'd say the controversial bass photo above the 18.1 is no more than 10 lbs. based on the photo.I personally have two double digit fish that have been weighed and witnessed and your fish looks smaller than either of mine.I have been watching these threads for a couple of weeks now and have seen people that I am friends with defend you on this but you seem to be badgering others in your own way to insight negative reactions,maybe all of this is for negative publicity,only you really know.But what I believe is that photo wise and story wise, you are not solidifying your case at all and the whole account is too dodgy for me to even consider believing now.I gave you the benefit of the doubt as others and as far as I am concerned you have failed to prove to me that those fish are credible record bass.Anyone can fabricate stories and witnesses and it has happened since men and Bass collided with one another.The bottom line is that you should have talked with DNR at both weighings then there would be no questions or doubt as to your place in the Ga. lake record books.If I got bumped out of my record slot by your claims and your fish after being presented with this much arguable evidence that "you yourself" have provided everyone I would be very upset with alot of people that let it happen in the first place.The main people/persons who questioned your credibility in this early on have not been posting like they were if any now.I am fairly new to the forum myself but I can honestly say that if there were'nt lake records and other fishermans "CERTIFIED" and verified accomplishments at stake here I would not even bother with enlisting my views on this thread.I honestly dont like the discord among fellow outdoorsman and GON members that it has created and would like to see the  actual documentation of the story,proof, records retraction,or whatever else happen real soon.



Well said !!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 20, 2008)

brunofishing said:


> You cant be giving away all the secrets man.



my bad


Dont be to mad please.


----------



## BISKIT (Nov 20, 2008)

*Thanks for the call!!!*



TheBishop said:


> Yeagh I have been beaten this horse all week.  But it deserves to be done.  The guy is full of it and you can tell by his posts.  He has put his name in the record books and does not deserve to be there.  Anyone who has ever caught a 6lber can tell you there is no way that the fish in the pictures are over 10 (I doubt they come close to that). He needs to come clean and GON needs to correct the article or they are going to lose credibilty.   They have left the door open for anybody to get together "witnesses" and claim records.



I cant believe i didnt hear about this earlier so i could jump on the wagon!!  Thanks alot DENSTER for not telling me.  Bishop, words cant describe how hard i laughed at your replies, i cant believe you even pm'd him!!! haaaaaa.

We are all now dumber having read this dudes posts.  I'm now in Arkansas and i thought the literacy factor here was the worst i'd seen/herd heard heared here'd heered....nope, not anymore.  Anyway i wont go on about this, and i know everyone has said it, but i gotta say it too....NOT 16lbs.  not even close!!!! 

BISKIT


----------



## slab_slayer (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey! I've got an idea!! Why dont we load up some scrap metal and take to the recycling place he had the fish weighted at since it seems to double the weight! We could double our money!!


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 21, 2008)

slab_slayer said:


> Hey! I've got an idea!! Why dont we load up some scrap metal and take to the recycling place he had the fish weighted at since it seems to double the weight! We could double our money!!





Hmmm, the Teals...., if they are related to the ones I know of....this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Nov 21, 2008)

It's funny because I am starting to think you actually believe this. No one in their right mind would post those two pics side-by-side and say that they are real close in size! It's also funny, I guarantee that nobody on here would even begin to question the weight of that 18. They are completely in a different class! I challenge you to send in your photo & "weight" to Bassmaster. It would be hilarious. Lets see some pics of this awesome handcrafted lure!!

Ohh- can I join your pro-staff too?


rleubanks35 said:


> this is my 16.2 lb bass not much difference in size from this 18.1 lb. bass pictured below come on guys are u blind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flukemaster (Dec 13, 2008)

Now Mr Eubanks has resorted to visiting other forums who have discussed his stories and is threatening them with law suits. He just can't leave it alone. It only took a few minutes for him to get banned from my forum. Poor guy.


Maybe I can help put this to rest. If Mr. Eubanks will agree to this. 

Most people are familiar with Berry's Tournament Trail and Night Tournaments. Most of them end with a Polygraph test....... So here is the deal. They hold night tournaments Tuesdays and Fridays during most of the year. He picks the date and I'll front half of the money to pay the Polygrapher that night. I'll come up with 10 questions concerning these two fish. All he has to do is show up and pay the other half. He will even get a chance to show his fishing skills that night... 

Here's the catch. He only gets one chance. He picks the date. If he doesn't show for any reason then his story will be concidered a outright lie. If he does show and he passes the test I'll do everything I can to get his name cleared on my forum and I'm sure Randall and others will do their part on here. 

So Mr. Eubanks. Do we have a deal?

PS. I haven't checked with Berry's yet but I'm sure the Polygrapher won't mind staying a few minutes longer for a little extra money.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 14, 2008)

Its only 10 bucks for the Poly test at berrys. Well thats what they charge you if you win, They just take 10 out of the winnings. I will gladly Pay for it to but this to rest. But if it comes out Negative this will never be put to rest.

Also If Eubanks is Band from this site I dont think he will get the message unless he checks here regularly.


----------



## NDLucas (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh he still comes here Mark, but can't post.


----------



## anglerEd (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love to see this resolved with a polygraph. I have heard they are not 100 % accurate, but I can live with that.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 14, 2008)

NDLucas said:


> Oh he still comes here Mark, but can't post.



Yeah thats True. I guess he has all the time in the world. Working at his New job from home making the BB Boom.  Must be tough to Run to BPS to Get some and Repaint them and grab some feathers off the ground and tie them to the hook.

Well one of you all could just message him on myspace and ask him... I know I sure cant.


----------



## flukemaster (Dec 15, 2008)

What's the hog pot up to on Friday night at Jackson? I don't remember hearing if anyone broke it last season. It's got to be around 10 grand or something like that.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes it has been Broke. And The Pot does not go Past 5 Grand. If it Reaches 5 grand, a new Pot starts so when someone Breaks the Pot there is already a new one started.


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 15, 2008)

ugabowhunter said:


> This goes way higher than GON. Obama has  introduced legislation to adjust the standard measurement of a pound by the oz depending on the socioeconomic and geographic background of the said fish or said angler. A re-distribution of ozs, if you will. This will level the playing field so we are all able to compete for the lake record fish depending on who we are and where the fish is. For instance, if I catch a 96 oz largemouth out of Seminole, after the Senate reviews my background, the fish will be deducted approximately 22.3%. On the other hand, if my three legged, mentally ill, basset hound catches a 96 oz bass from Blackshear, the 22.3% of weight deducted from my fish, plus a 25% bonus for even catching a fish out of Blackshear, will be applied to my dog's fish and he then will be the lake record holder.
> 
> I hope this will clear the confusion and record claims up so we can get back to the topic of fishing. I, personally, am tired of seeing the lake record threads. I want to log on here to read some fishing reports, not conspiracy theories. Good grief.



in the spirit of "redistribution" and the "welfare state" I hereby command you to give me that nice shoal bass in your avatar. You may've caught it and earned it but I deserve it  and am "entitled" to it  LOL


----------

